# New 23rs Outbacker



## BKSides (Nov 3, 2006)

Myself(brian, My wife Shannon, 2 kids (Cody and Anna Claire) are now proud owners of a 2007 23RS. We picked it up Friday. We cannot wait to take it our for our maiden voyage. We are located in Greenville, SC.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations on an excellent choice in brand and model. Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BKSides to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS nice model
Hope everything goes well on Friday for youand enjoy

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Howdy! Sure is lots of those 23RS models hitting the streets, lately


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations and WELCOME!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats on the new 23 and welcome. We really love ours. I have a sister in Greenville and here it is really nice. Heard you had some nasty weather last week.


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

we love to use are 23rs


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations & *


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the 23.

Welcome to the site.









Now start camping and memory making.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey BKSides,

Welcome aboard, I have a 23krs and we love it. I am sure your family will enjoy it just the same!


----------



## vacationbound (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome! We have the same model and hope you enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours! 
(The first mod you'll want to make is foam mattress toppers! Makes for a lot "happier campers"!)
We wish you many happy travels....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations on your new camper!

So glad you found us!!!


----------

